# Live plants in Tarantula Enclosures



## ThistleWind

To all those who use live plants in your enclosures. I need advices.

From all the pictures I've seen in the Pictures section, those who use live plants clearly have the superior setups making an awesomely happy T (IMO). My question is, how do you do it? Can you plant plants in coco fiber? Or is there a specific soil? Do you use lighting so the plants don't die? Do you water the plants when misting the tank? Do the plants help the humidity levels?

I'm just eager to get deeper into the actual enclosure style. Some tanks I've seen are amazing (best one I ever saw was a Theraphosa blondi tank that had a pond with FISH in it).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Brian S

I simply bury the pots in the substrate. Put your plant in a pot with some good potting soil and you are good to go. I choose plants which require little light so that what light comes in from the window is sufficient. Pothos or Philodendrins are good plants to have.
As far as misting, I never mist anything. I just water the plant about once every week or 2 just as if it was sitting in the room.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 3


----------



## Kid Dragon

ThistleWind said:


> To all those who use live plants in your enclosures. I need advices.
> 
> From all the pictures I've seen in the Pictures section, those who use live plants clearly have the superior setups making an awesomely happy T (IMO). My question is, how do you do it? Can you plant plants in coco fiber? Or is there a specific soil? Do you use lighting so the plants don't die? Do you water the plants when misting the tank? Do the plants help the humidity levels?
> 
> I'm just eager to get deeper into the actual enclosure style. Some tanks I've seen are amazing (best one I ever saw was a Theraphosa blondi tank that had a pond with FISH in it).


If the fish was a piranha that is pretty cool...


----------



## Scott C.

Listen to Brian dude... that's good info there... It's a bit more work, but far more rewarding for you. Marginally at best better for the T though.

...and _pothos pothos pothos_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blazetown

some ivy and ferns grow well planted directly into the soil...but plants that are shallow rooted are better suited to this


----------



## sick4x4

you need the low maintenance plants like potus or something like that..not much sun and watering that is infrequent. use orchid moss as a topper as well then a layer of beaked moss......heres a couple of mine and how it looks....P.rufilata and P.antinous set-ups....wayne


----------



## reverendsterlin

for T's that like moist substrate mosses work well, Irish moss Sagina subulata is probably the most available. They can be planted directly on the substrate.
Rev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott C.

You using that irish moss at all rev?... I had a go with it myself a year or so back, and it didn't go well... it was nice decor even dead, and the T's used it in their webs but I feel bad killing plants... Heavy light stuff isn't it? Tips maybe?

Nice Wayne!.... Hey OP, that _pothos_ yer hearing 'bout is what is pictured....


----------



## reverendsterlin

Scott C. said:


> You using that irish moss at all rev?... I had a go with it myself a year or so back, and it didn't go well... it was nice decor even dead, and the T's used it in their webs but I feel bad killing plants... Heavy light stuff isn't it? Tips maybe?
> 
> Nice Wayne!.... Hey OP, that _pothos_ yer hearing 'bout is what is pictured....


It was in a display tank that had fluorescent (Day Glo tube I think it was called) lighting going daily. Why use plants if it isn't a display tank lol.
Rev

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sick4x4

reverendsterlin said:


> Why use plants if it isn't a display tank lol.
> Rev


because it far easier to have a plant that contributes to the abanent humidty, than having to mist all of the time....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Brian S

sick4x4 said:


> because it far easier to have a plant that contributes to the abanent humidty, than having to mist all of the time....


Exactly! For a long time I was stubborn and would not consider using them for anything but now that I am older and hopefully a little more wiser I really like them! Plants in a spider cage makes it much much easier to keep up the humidity IMO. I used to listen to alot of people on the boards that were always saying that keeping plants is a real pain in the ass but I have since learned that was nothing but hog wash LOL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T-Harry

ThistleWind said:


> To all those who use live plants in your enclosures. I need advices.


I have live plants in allmost all of my T enclosures since they not only make for better looks but also improve the micro climate inside the tank.



ThistleWind said:


> Can you plant plants in coco fiber? Or is there a specific soil?


I'm not too fond of that coco fiber stuff. In nature T's are not strolling around on coco fiber, so why should they do that when in captivity?
Depending on the type of T I use "normal" soil or a mixture of soil and sand und put the plants directly in there.



ThistleWind said:


> Do you use lighting so the plants don't die?


Yes, I use low wattage halogen bulbs to lighten the tanks.



ThistleWind said:


> Do you water the plants when misting the tank?


I don't mist the tanks at all, I just water the plants inside the tank.



ThistleWind said:


> Do the plants help the humidity levels?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Warren Bautista

I like those enclosures and I wish I had some.:drool:


----------



## Scott C.

Wayne and T-Harry got it.... but I'll add that I like plants.... multiple birds with one stone type of thing.... I'll have to save the irish moss for the best of light conditions I suppose.


----------



## mconnachan

Warren Bautista said:


> I like those enclosures and I wish I had some.:drool:


It's not that hard to have an established planted enclosure, it takes a bit of effort and time, but IME it makes such a difference, I'm waiting on my Pathos cuttings to root and then I'll pop them directly into the enclosure, they grow very well with very little light. Choosing the correct plant makes all the difference!


----------



## Deeser

I've also had decent results with a desert planted vivarium (for Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens) using hardy low light tolerant succulents like Crassula cultivar and hen-and-chicks.  I have these planted directly in the substrate so that the roots go to the bottom for moisture and the top stays bone dry.

Humidity maintained around 50% depending on ambient humidity in the room, and with the succulents planted in the sand/soil directly, they require very seldom watering. (I poke a hole beside the plant to water down to the bottom so top of sub stays bone dry). 

He seems happy in his enclosure and has webbed up the hen and chicks nicely.


----------



## Moakmeister

2008, GUYS


----------



## HayitsJae

First time post and first time owning a T. Happy to read others have planted tanks as well. My G.Rose is currently in an extra large [I'm pretty sure...m] kritter keeper. I'm setting up it's 10 gallon once I figure out exactly what is best. I'd love some opinions on plant ideas I was thinking about? Sub is EE mixed with play sand and natural organic potting soil.  [I use the same mix for my land hermit crabs.] I was thinking about prickly pear cacti. [I grow it myself and it has almost no spikes. The ones it does are very soft but I remove them when I notice them.] A few types of air plants. I can post which if anyone would like. The last I'd like would be grass. Just not sure about how I'd keep it "watered" in my Ts tank without a container?


----------



## Dave Jay

I'm not sure about prickly pear, or grass really, I think they'd need too much light. Mondo grass might be a possibility though. I plan on air plants at some stage too, they've been doing well in a terrarium with just ambient light for a year or so now. The advantage with them is that you can attach them to decor so they are close to a light so a dimmer light can be used.
As for watering you could just have tubing buried next to each plant to add water to the base, or go further and make a false bottom of sorts. Have a layer of rounded pebbles at the very bottom of the enclosure, omit the usual mesh and put the substrate directly on top of the stones. A tube in one or both of the back corners allows you to add water to the pebble layer without getting the top of the substrate wet at all. Cap the tubes so that spiders or prey can't get into them. 
That's my plan anyway.


----------



## HayitsJae

Dave Jay said:


> I'm not sure about prickly peThar, or grass really, I think they'd need too much light. Mondo grass might be a possibility though. I plan on air plants at some stage too, they've been doing well in a terrarium with just ambient light for a year or so now. The advantage with them is that you can attach them to decor so they are close to a light so a dimmer light can be used.
> As for watering you could just have tubing buried next to each plant to add water to the base, or go further and make a false bottom of sorts. Have a layer of rounded pebbles at the very bottom of the enclosure, omit the usual mesh and put the substrate directly on top of the stones. A tube in one or both of the back corners allows you to add water to the pebble layer without getting the top of the substrate wet at all. Cap the tubes so that spiders or prey can't get into them.
> That's my plan anyway.


Thanks! The grasses mentioned are actually doing well in the pretty dim hermit tank but it is planted under the light. The prickly pear also is in some shady spots and has been the most hardy plant so far. I was thinking about some doubled pots to avoid leaking in the sub. Maybe doing a patch of grass with a strip of some pond lining then rocks like you mentioned and sub to plant grass in just that spot. So i would do an occasional watering and on that would be wet. I'm just not sure of my Ts burrowing behavior. It has a mason jar made burrow with moss covering the opening mostly and sub inside that's it's never used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Jay

You could do a strip as you say, but if you add water to the bottom of the sub via a tube the top of the substrate will stay dry and the roots will find the moisture below. This mimics nature as if your T burrows the substrate will have more moisture the deeper it digs, if it hits the bottom it only finds rounded pebbles , nothing that will hurt it. My arid scorpions are set up in a similar fashion , the substrate is bone dry on top but moisture is available if they dig. People seem to think false bottoms are for maintaining high humidity, where they shine is when you want arid conditions and low humidity, a burrow will have humidity which the animal can regulate itself by digging deeper or by moving closer to the surface just as it would in nature. Most people add too much water to a false bottom, I add just enough to stop the pebbles drying out completely, a couple of shot glasses a month is usually enough. You could localise it, but as long as you just add water via the tubes your substrate will stay dry on top.


----------



## LurkingUnderground

Brian S said:


> Exactly! For a long time I was stubborn and would not consider using them for anything but now that I am older and hopefully a little more wiser I really like them! Plants in a spider cage makes it much much easier to keep up the humidity IMO. I used to listen to alot of people on the boards that were always saying that keeping plants is a real pain in the ass but I have since learned that was nothing but hog wash LOL


Look at ants Canada and all the blanks he has in his stuff. Most I hear him talk about is having to cut stuff down.

Hey. Because I bought a breeder box medium. Which is not the right size I am thinking of using it to house the colony of woodlice what kind of plants would go good with them? If I wanted to go themed it would be Costa Rican plants. Also I guess my curly hair could also use the same plants. But I am not sure if I will be able to do that just yet as he/she is only 2 inches. Till then do the Isopods need the plant still in the pot buried?


----------

